# Several Bulkers Lost in The Same Storm



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry to be vague here but this is the story as I remember it:

Would have been very early 80s just before Christmas, I was 2/E on m.v. Reynolds, we loaded grain at Myrtle Groves (New Orleans) for Commy China. There were, I think, four similar sized ships that loaded ahead of us...one was Yugoslavian and one was Spanish. We were all on the same charter.

The first ten days or so were rough but uneventful but on Christmas Eve the Yugo job reported a major ME failure and she was looking for someone to come stand by. We headed in her direction in much deteriorating weather. Later that day she reported she had got the job running again but they were going to have to make Port of Refuge. Christmas morning she broke down again and the weather was a full 10 hitting 11. She later reported a cargo shift and that was the last we heard from her. She sank with all hands.

That night we peeled the top off the stbd side main SW inlet box and had a pretty stressful time repairing it as we were all somewhat freaked out by that morning's loss. The weather was continuing to deteriorate and the next three days were pretty bad.

Next thing was the Spanish ship was reported missing and was later spotted floating keel up with no survivors located.

I have vivid memories of that trip because our prospects did not look so good at one stage, a monumental repair in the worst conditions saved us I believe.

If anybody has details of that storm and the losses I would greatly appreciate it as it took a while to come to terms with what that voyage brought to a lot of us. Thank you.


----------



## Adam6 (Jun 26, 2010)

There a lot dangers associated with shipping and I cant even imagine being caught up weak an vulnerable in the ocean.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Just giving this a BUMP! in case somebody might have some info....


----------

